

Court Denies Petition To Question Zuckerberg and Banks About Alleged Facebook... - spacestronaut
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/13/court-denies-petition-to-question-zuckerberg-and-banks-about-alleged-facebook-ipo-fraud/

======
s_henry_paulson
The only question here is who this random law firm is representing, or if
they're just some bored lawyers fishing around.

